# Guys post women's clothes



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

ITT guys should post clothing that they find attractive for women to wear, then women should comment on the clothing the guys picked out, how they feel about it and whether they'd wear it.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Cool idea, Shameful. Not limited to just these styles or type of clothes though. Honestly if I like her I don't care a whole lot what style she wears as long as it fits and is clean.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Cool idea, Shameful. Not limited to just these styles or type of clothes though. Honestly if I like her I don't care a whole lot what style she wears as long is it fits and is clean.


I wear stuff like this all the time.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

This is quite nice. I'm not sure about the dangly thing around her neck though.

http://myntra.myntassets.com/images...5475333510996449ae5_images_1080_1440_mini.jpg


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Darktower776 said:


> Cool idea, Shameful. Not limited to just these styles or type of clothes though. Honestly if I like her I don't care a whole lot what style she wears as long is it fits and is clean.





Sacrieur said:


>





Metalunatic said:


>


I like these.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I like these.


I know, right?  There's something about a woman in black, wearing leather and high heels that just makes me go all










In a perfectly non-intrusive, non-creepy way of course.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

To be frank, I think women dress to impress other girls more than they do it to impress guys. You could be wearing a trashbag and we'd still wanna screw you if you're attractive. That being said, here goes.





































There's something about women wearing caps that I find irresistible. It makes them look like they're fun to be around or something. Not uptight.



Darktower776 said:


>


Niiiiice.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Metalunatic said:


>


Yes. I am liking those leather women's leather cheap leather discount leather pants. And everything else in this thread except what the bacon guy posted.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> leather women's leather cheap leather discount leather pants


What? :lol I think i'm missing something here.

EDIT: Oh, that's the pic's description lol.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> To be frank, I think women dress to impress other girls more than they do it to impress guys. You could be wearing a trashbag and we'd still wanna screw you if you're attractive. That being said, here goes.


This is like what I used to dress like as a teenage nerd.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> Cool idea, Shameful. Not limited to just these styles or type of clothes though. Honestly if I like her I don't care a whole lot what style she wears as long is it fits and is clean.


I like all these


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Sacrieur said:


>


I'd wear this.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> This is like what I used to dress like as a teenage nerd.


And these


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> This is like what I used to dress like as a teenage nerd.


Whereas now you're dressing like a japanese highschool student :lol


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> Whereas now you're dressing like a japanese highschool student :lol


Not so much lately. I've been boring lately. But I have been known to be wearing over-the-knee socks. I'm not ashamed, Bacon.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I like the stuff that Barette and Lisbeth post in the fashion thread. The indie starving artist type look.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

Anything for winter.That's the only time women actually wear enough clothing.As long as their not showing to much skin,I'd say they look like a million bucks.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Dre12 said:


> I like the stuff that Barette and Lisbeth post in the fashion thread. The indie starving artist type look.


Thank you :yay very glad someone appreciates it!



darkhoboelf said:


> Anything for winter.That's the only time women actually wear enough clothing.As long as their not showing to much skin,I'd say they look like a million bucks.


I like these, though I'll defend my right to go out half-dressed in the snow to the death. Maybe _my_ death, depending on how cold it is. I like coats, hats and scarves. It means I can wear a skirt short as I like and still be the right temperature.

I've been wearing a beanie hat like that lately, because my hair's been falling out due to stress and now my head gets cold. Sexy.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm confused. On the one hand I _think_ that I don't care what women wear but I also suspect that I really do care but I'm just not fully aware of it :con

This thread has caused a crisis of consciousness o_o


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I'm confused. On the one hand I _think_ that I don't care what women wear but I also suspect that I really do care but I'm just not fully aware of it :con
> 
> This thread has caused a crisis of consciousness o_o


I know what you mean. I never actively think about what women wear, but when I see certain clothes on a woman I realize that I like what she is wearing more than other styles/types of clothing.

I guess it is kind of a subconscious thing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

No.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

**** trying to rape a ninja.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I expected to see more mini-skirts in this thread. :b


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Cool idea, Shameful. Not limited to just these styles or type of clothes though. Honestly if I like her I don't care a whole lot what style she wears as long as it fits and is clean.


This is cute, I likes it.

Now for the obligatory men's version of this thread for the girls.  I'll be posting it in a few. Be on the lookout. Unless someone beat me to it already...


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

You guys and gals have nice taste...so many fashionable people on here. I like casual clothing...something like these:


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Cool idea, Shameful. Not limited to just these styles or type of clothes though. Honestly if I like her I don't care a whole lot what style she wears as long as it fits and is clean.


I agree. I love it when girls dress kinda hipstery like that. They look really cute. I honestly don't find revealing clothes on girls to be very attractive.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

lisbeth said:


> I like these, though I'll defend my right to go out half-dressed in the snow to the death. Maybe _my_ death, depending on how cold it is. I like coats, hats and scarves. It means I can wear a skirt short as I like and still be the right temperature.


I see this a lot in winter... it's freezing cold and I'm bundled up in 500 layers and still cold. And then I see some gal wearing a short skirt and pantyhose!!! WTH, she must be freezing to death.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Darktower776 said:


>


These are fantastic!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Women, if you have to wear shoes, make sure they're the ones with the little strappy thing.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

jsgt said:


> You guys and gals have nice taste...so many fashionable people on here. I like casual clothing...something like these:


Yes these are nice & understated, not too girly, not too young.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Id wear the 2nd & third.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

This outfit is great for a walk to the park or in the mall


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

To the movies.
I actually used to go out with a chick that had her style:


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> This outfit is great for a walk to the park or in the mall


I love this one!


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

nice attire to just hang out all day at my place:


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

@Hikikomori I'd wear the boots on that first girl, those are awesome. If the girl you dated dressed like Megan Good she must have been hot!


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

yup



mezzoforte said:


> I love this one!


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm not exaggerating.
Her style was like Megan's.
She would blow my mind when I saw her. lol



seeking777 said:


> @Hikikomori I'd wear the boots on that first girl, those are awesome. If the girl you dated dressed like Megan Good she must have been hot!


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I couldn't find a larger pic...summertime at a festival


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm not going to lie.
I have a foot-fetish. I like ladies with exquisite legs
that know how to accentuate it.

Shoes:


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah heels are not for me, maybe boots with some kind of platform you can still walk normally in. Long term use of heels like the kind above also **** up your feet. But probably fine if you just wear them now and then.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

cool thread


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

sidenote: I have a FIERCE crush on 80s/90s Madonna. mm...mmm..mmmmm


















Sometimes, an attitude is sexier that the sexiest face and outfit


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

It's funny how I have to think of people back then for an example of sexy.

This is completely sexy...from face, to body, legs and personality


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Tracksuit pants + t-shirt + bed hair.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Tracksuit pants + t-shirt + bed hair.


Sweatpants, hair tied, chillin' with no makeup on. That's when you're the prettiest, I hope that you don't take it wrong...


----------



## KatatonicPlanet (Sep 13, 2014)

Nymphet, vintage, beachy kinda thing (sorry the full size isn't happening)


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

^I really like the peter pan collar!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Sweatpants, hair tied, chillin' with no makeup on. That's when you're the prettiest, I hope that you don't take it wrong...


I agree


----------



## KatatonicPlanet (Sep 13, 2014)

Some more nymphet/Lolita


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

IDK about you guys but I always wear a scarf like that.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Lingerie



















Docs










And best of all:

Sweatpants and t-shirts










(just felt like posting something)


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Docs


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm just going to post stuff that I see on a casual Friday...no wedges allowed:

Simple but works every time-->









I'm chilling at the cafe look-->









I have a thing for women that wear blazers:yes-->









plus-->









Probably something Mezzo would wear:









Probably something Barette and Lisbeth would wear: ?1301086073


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

MildSA said:


> Probably something Mezzo would wear: http://1-moda.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/wpid-Maxi-Skirt-Outfits-Tumblr-2014-2015-3.jpg
> 
> Probably something Barette and Lisbeth would wear: http://cdn12.lbstatic.nu/files/look...62151_4d8cff78eddc6c07c9001e6a.jpg?1301086073


omg I got name-dropped :') I'm so proud.

I'd actually be more likely to wear the outfit you posted as something Mezzo would wear than the one you posted for me. I don't really wear blazers or shorts (dig the satchel tho). I have a top which is exactly the same as the one that first woman is wearing, and a floral skirt which is very similar but in black and purple. I haven't worn them together, but thanks to that image, maybe I will.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

@MildSA

HOLY F*** I LOVE THE OUTFIT YOU POSTED FOR ME (&Lisbeth). Oh my gooooooooood I would wear the **** out of that, officiallyy bookmarking it to copy. Mother****ing spot on guess


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You can tell I don't belong in this thread I looked at the photos you posted @MildSA and I got stuck staring at the ground in one thinking 'I think that's in the UK... That pavement looks really familiar/common around here.' :lol


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> omg I got name-dropped :') I'm so proud.
> 
> I'd actually be more likely to wear the outfit you posted as something Mezzo would wear than the one you posted for me. I don't really wear blazers or shorts (dig the satchel tho). I have a top which is exactly the same as the one that first woman is wearing, and a floral skirt which is very similar but in black and purple. I haven't worn them together, but thanks to that image, maybe I will.


I always confuse you & Barette..lol. But yeah I like it when the ladies keep it simple but chic at the same time, so I think floral skirts/tops are awesome as long as wedges aren't part of the outfit.



Barette said:


> @*MildSA*
> 
> HOLY F*** I LOVE THE OUTFIT YOU POSTED FOR ME (&Lisbeth). Oh my gooooooooood I would wear the **** out of that, officiallyy bookmarking it to copy. Mother****ing spot on guess


Post some pics if you copy the look, so we can ogle at it:b. http://img.thesun.co.uk/aidemitlum/archive/00859/SNN0425OB_682_859402a.jpg


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

MildSA said:


> I always confuse you & Barette..lol. But yeah I like it when the ladies keep it simple but chic at the same time, so I think floral skirts/tops are awesome as long as wedges aren't part of the outfit.


I really don't dress dissimilarly from Barette, tbh. She's more stylish than me but there's a big crossover there. We even own some of the same things.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

karenw said:


> @ MildSA, wedges? Apart from loafers or any kind of flats, docs or flip flops, they are a shoe with a high heel that are the most comfy you are gonna get as they provide the support to the foot.


You have a good point but I can't stand looking at them; they just look ridiculous to me. Stilettos never fail but I'm a fan of flats for one (Docs & certain boots are awesome too) but to each his own. If we are talking about casual then I've no problem w/ flip flops/chucks/sneakers either.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't really have any preferences, although, I do like the dress and tights look.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/--tvS3JjPMdk/UAcav3SF8EI/AAAAAAAAAZg/8dh5C1TOtAc/s1600/P1011223copy.jpg


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Wow the men of sas have great taste in women clothes!

Please be my personal stylists.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

MildSA said:


> I'm just going to post stuff that I see on a casual Friday...no wedges allowed:
> 
> Simple but works every time-->


I really like this. It makes me think of michael kors.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> This outfit is great for a walk to the park or in the mall


This is awesome.


----------

